# money, money argh



## Applepie4me (Apr 26, 2015)

New here..... 
Hubby is on me CONSTANTLY to help bring in a second revenue. I am currently 5months preggo with our second child (first one is 1 years old) and we have recently moved to a foreign country. 
We have a ton of school debt and though my husband makes a decent salary, we are really struggling to make ends meet! 

What I am just so frustrated about it that I can't think of anything that could make money. I am an artist by heart, so I would love to make $$ from that. I am working on being able to sell my art, but it is a very slow process. I can only paint during nap times. 

Anyway, I know there are ways to sell things like herbalife, Avon, etc. but I feel very strongly that this is NOT the sort of country where such sales are looked upon with favor. The people are extremely private and make zero small talk with neighbors or in grocery stores, etc.

Also, they speak phanominal english here, so teaching it is just not an option. Plus, I HATE the idea of teaching english. --Def something not acceptable to my husband who thinks I should do whatever I can to help. 

I feel like our marriage is unraveling and I am always the source of contention. All I do is "cook and clean", according to him, but I just don't know WHAT to do!? 

Feeling so lost and frustrated.


----------

